# [livecd] impossible formater partitions (résolu)

## the_phiphi

bonjour,

je viens de booter sur un livecd, mais apres avoir créer les partitions de mon disque dur :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> livecd ~ # fdisk -l
> 
> Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40007761920 bytes
> ...

 

je ne peux pas les formater :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> livecd ~ # mke2fs /dev/hda1
> 
> mke2fs 1.39 (29-May-2006)
> ...

 

est -ce quelqu'un a une idée ?Last edited by the_phiphi on Tue Jan 15, 2008 1:27 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Mickael

est-ce que hda1 est monté?

EDIT : c'est peut-être con, mais c'est le seul truc qui me vient à l'esprit... taper pas  :Laughing: 

----------

## the_phiphi

merci pour cette réponse rapide ....

la réponse est non :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 192.168.1.200:/diskless/192.168.1.100/root on / type nfs (rw)
> 
> proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)
> ...

 

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est quel livecd, tu formates d'où ?

----------

## the_phiphi

salut,

je boot sur un serveur pxe dans "bati" sur le livecd version "install-x86-minimal-2007.0-r1.iso" ...

----------

## xaviermiller

ok.

et es-tu sûr que /dev/hda est bien le disque que tu souhaites formater ?

----------

## the_phiphi

oui :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Probing IDE interface ide1...
> 
> hda: max request size: 512KiB
> ...

 

----------

## xaviermiller

et fdisk -l ?

----------

## the_phiphi

 :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> livecd ~ # fdisk -l
> 
> Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40007761920 bytes
> 
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4864 cylinders
> ...

 

----------

## dapsaille

Partition utilisée pour swap ? (pas remonté dans mount me semble)

----------

## the_phiphi

salut dapsaille,

je n'ai pas creer de swap ... j'aurai dû ?

----------

## Pixys

 *the_phiphi wrote:*   

> salut dapsaille,
> 
> je n'ai pas creer de swap ... j'aurai dû ?

 

ben, euuuh, comment dire ??

ça peut être bien même si tu as plein de ram (genre 2Go) crée quand même une swap. Evidemment, si tu as beaucoup de ram c'est pas la peine d'avoir une swap monstrueuse...

----------

## darkangel92

j'aurai tendance à te dire 

1/ Supprime toutes les partitions

2/ Reboot à partir d'un autre livecd (genre ubuntu, knoppix)

3/ Créé tes partoches conformément à la procédure décrite dans le manuel.

En quittant fdisk a tu bien fait w pour enregistrer les modif sur le disque ?

Il n'y pas de raison que tu ne puisses formater les partitions en ayant booter sur un liveCD

----------

## the_phiphi

salut,

je suis d'accord pour rebooter sur un cd mais je n'ai pas de lecteur ...

pas conséquent, j'utilise un serveur nfs (qui me semble être mal configuré)

hier, j'ai identifié le problème :

le répertoire "dev"du client nfs, est celui de mon serveur c'est pour ça que je ne peux pas monter

les partitions ou les formater (bizarrement je peux juste modifier les partitions du client, c'est tout)

MERCI POUR TOUTES VOS REPONSES, est-ce que qqn peux m'aider à finaliser mon échange nfs ?

 :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *the_phiphi wrote:*   

> hier, j'ai identifié le problème :
> 
> le répertoire "dev"du client nfs, est celui de mon serveur c'est pour ça que je ne peux pas monter
> 
> les partitions ou les formater (bizarrement je peux juste modifier les partitions du client, c'est tout.

 

 :Exclamation:   :Shocked:   :Exclamation: 

Ben watchaaaaa, heureusement que c'est bien foutu, encore, imagine la catastrophe...

Et comment que c'est possible, çà, un système qui boot avec au final un /dev qui n'est pas le sien? (question peut être stupide, mais je n'ai jamais tripoté aux postes diskless).

----------

## the_phiphi

j'ai résolu le problème ... en installant,   :Embarassed:  "bêtement" un stage3 ...

c'est quand même un peu sensible ... à l'occasion, je metterai mes fichiers de conf à disposition

pour des oeils experts et critiques !

MERCI à TOUS !

----------

